# 7 guard rotations - What does it mean?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

7 Guard Rotation
Alston, V-Span, Snyder, Sura, T-Mac, Head, Lucas

Rockets will sign John Lucas III. What does it mean?

Rockets will trade for a good PF? What does it mean?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I do think we will trade some guards out.
CD's been saying there is more moves to come. I think it is still very early in our offseason movement. I think there would be a major changes in the PF rotation. I dont think the Rockets would satisfy playing Battier at PF. Sura is maybe gone. It is also possible that Head will be traded for a big man. I know the Rockets are working on using the TE of $4.2 M to bring in Kyle Kover. (still watching this trade)


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> I do think we will trade some guards out.
> CD's been saying there is more moves to come. I think it is still very early in our offseason movement. I think there would be a major changes in the PF rotation. I dont think the Rockets would satisfy playing Battier at PF. Sura is maybe gone. It is also possible that Head will be traded for a big man. I know the Rockets are working on using the TE of $4.2 M to bring in Kyle Kover. (still watching this trade)


Kyle Korver? He's not that much of an upgrade over Novak.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

All I know is CD has been asking the Phillies about Kover. It's from a guy who is really close with sixers' organization in RealGM's forum. 


> Houston has called the sixers about the availability of Kyle Korver. Houston desperately wants a shooter and considers Kyle one of the games best. They would like to move fast on a deal this week for a shooter..Kyle is on their short list of guys they have interest in to come in and be a spark plug off their bench. Damon Jones is another......so keep an eye on this.....I wasnt told who we would get in return..but the way BK has been going....we better check to see if Houston has a trade exception..lol.


Link
It is possible.
Kover is making about $4 M next year, which fits our Trade Exception of $4.2 M.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Kyle Korver is a proven shooter so he would definitely help us in that aspect. Battier, Korver, and McGrady all in the same lineup would be dangerous from the outside.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

jworth said:


> Kyle Korver is a proven shooter so he would definitely help us in that aspect. Battier, Korver, and McGrady all in the same lineup would be dangerous from the outside.


Wow, so we're gonna be dropping long bombs all season long... only thing that scares me is our defense.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> 7 Guard Rotation
> Alston, V-Span, Snyder, Sura, T-Mac, Head, Lucas
> 
> Rockets will sign John Lucas III. What does it mean?
> ...


im pretty sure it means tmac is a forward, sura is never going to play again, and JLIII will get a lot of garbage time.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Obviously 4 guard rotations is too much. How can you complete cut 3 guards.

Starters:
New PF
Battier
yao
T-Mac
V-Span


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

jworth said:


> Kyle Korver is a proven shooter so he would definitely help us in that aspect. Battier, Korver, and McGrady all in the same lineup would be dangerous from the outside.


really i don't like Korver all he does is take threes he passes up going to the hoop or a easier two for a three hes really a non factor on everything else he just pretty much stands there like not knowing what to do but i guess thats what you get playing with AI i think houston can do better, didn't he also lose his starting job later in the season?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> 7 Guard Rotation
> Alston, V-Span, Snyder, Sura, T-Mac, Head, Lucas


you listed a 6 guard rotation. sura is done. that's why v-span, snyder, and lucas were all brought in. i doubt the rockets expect anything from sura. if he does come back and produce, it's all extra.

and why wouldn't those 6 guards work? tmac and snyder can both play sg/sf, v-span and head can play sg/pg, and alston and lucas are both pgs.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

What this means, is that unlike this last season, in the event of injuries we are well covered with viable options. But the way CD is talking, I expect Sura to be gone and possibly Head. This is because V-Span is just like Head without the sloppy ball handling.

Look for some combination of Sura/Head and the TE to be used to acquire a backup PF or C.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

when did Ballscientist start caring about Rockets so much?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

reno2000 said:


> But the way CD is talking, I expect Sura to be gone and possibly Head. This is because V-Span is just like Head without the sloppy ball handling.


Head can shoot. Spanoulis can't.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Head can shoot. Spanoulis can't.


spanoulis can shoot but just prefers the slash to the basket which is what we need from our back-court and he is capable of putting in the trey when open and is a much better decision maker


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

CrackerJack said:


> spanoulis can shoot but just prefers the slash to the basket which is what we need from our back-court and he is capable of putting in the trey when open


Yeah, you're right. I'd read that he can't shoot, but the stats indicate that he can.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> when did Ballscientist start caring about Rockets so much?


for about a year, he has been posting in the rockets forum a lot. more than i have seen him in any other forum, including the warriors.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

It means we're really deep at the 1 and 2 spot. what's to complain about?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I like LuHead and Sura both but if I could get a legit backup for Yao who rebounds/dunks, I'd be packing their bags myself. Then the team really would be completed...

But seriously who'd take Sura/Head? Nobody I can think of? I think S has 2 yrs left on his deal, its not an expiring contract so nobody wants that. Head is undersized, and not as automatic as the Bulls' small guards. I doubt he's very desireable, even with is low contract.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

still waiting on that Big we need. Now we have great strength at the perimeter now all we need is just a big that is a decent back-up down low.


----------

